

Meerkat is a little app that's turning live video into a big deal again - benjlang
http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/9/8164893/meerkat-live-video-streaming-twitter-yevvo-periscope

======
taurusismysign
One of the features Meerkat should also add is "screen sharing" .. So, I can
potentially start a conversation (a video stream) sharing my screen and
streaming it.

Opens up more possibilities for communication and sharing.

------
athar
I found this app over the weekend and tried. It really good way to start a
video chat in just a sec. Really simplifying for brands but I think it would
be great for quick demo to potential customers at once.

------
muppetman
And the sooner it withers up and dies so people stop spamming Twitter with it,
the better.

